# Dudley - Looking For A New Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Dudley
Breed: DSH
Sex: Male
Age: 2
Neutered: Yes



History & Recommendations:

Dudley has come from a home with two adults and no children. Dudley lived with another cat in his previous home which he got on well with, it is not known how he behaves with dogs. Dudley is a friendly, affectionate cat who likes lots of fuss and attention and human company. He is a lively cat who likes to explore his surroundings so will need to go to a home where he will have plenty of space to explore and where he can come and go as he pleases. Dudley is an affectionate cat who has a lot of love to give his new owners and would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give him the love and attention he deserves.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Dudley has now found a new home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news:thumbup:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

He was a gorgous boy :001_cool:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

He sure was :001_cool:


----------

